# [Cali] University Hills OG Kush [Strain Review]



## Vaporizer (Dec 19, 2008)

*Strain:* University Hills OG Kush (OG Kush x Free Tibet x Professional 3-way)
*Type:* Indica Mix
*High:* Very strong indica high. Heavy body and head high
*Smell:* Straight skunk with a hint of rose pedals 
*Taste:* Amazing 'kush' taste. 
*Price:* $70 for 4 grams
*Overall Rating:* 9.9 out of 10

I've had this strain before. Very potent and pleasant smoke. Top grade Kush for Los Angeles.


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

looks like kick *** stuff!


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 30, 2009)

damn is that how much you pay for bud at the clubs?  I thought it would be cheaper than the streets.  But it looks like some killer bud!!!!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 30, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> damn is that how much you pay for bud at the clubs? I thought it would be cheaper than the streets. But it looks like some killer bud!!!!!


 
You brought up a great point maine.

Folks allways think that the "clubs" overcharge. The REAL reason they keep it pretty much street prices (yes, 50-60 an eighth is normal street price in cali) is if they sold it cheaper, then folks with $$ would buy it up from the clubs and resell it on the street.
There way of keeping it of the "black market".


----------



## kushman44 (Jan 31, 2009)

Gotta love canada for theost of MJ, the most ive ever paid was 60 for a quarter, and i had to debate buying it at that price:holysheep:


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 31, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> You brought up a great point maine.
> 
> Folks allways think that the "clubs" overcharge. The REAL reason they keep it pretty much street prices (yes, 50-60 an eighth is normal street price in cali) is if they sold it cheaper, then folks with $$ would buy it up from the clubs and resell it on the street.
> There way of keeping it of the "black market".




That totally makes sense, never thought of that.


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dank!!


----------

